# [Modern] Western Style TV series



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2006)

I am lookingfor a season or two of a western style TV series that isn't too old. No older than 1980. So hit me with titles, hopefully ones that aren't too bad.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 29, 2006)

_The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr._ from 1993 is the only thing to come to mind.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 29, 2006)

Firefly.

There's also Deadwood, The Young Riders, the Magnificent Seven.

Seems to me there was another western tv show about a guy who came back from the dead or something, but darned if I can recall the name. Was the name of a person, with literary (biblical?) allusions. Something like Lazarus (but that wasn't it).

[EDIT] I was thinking of the Lazarus Man.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 29, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> [EDIT] I was thinking of the Lazarus Man.



It starred the late Robert Urich, known for his role in _Spenser: For Hire_ and _Vegas._

There was a _Lonesome Dove_ series also back in the 90's, featuring _Will & Grace's_ Eric McCormick and _Harsh Realms_ Scott Bairstow.

While many remembered _Doctor Quinn, Medicine Woman,_ a lot of people have forgotten another Western TV series that aired with that show on Saturday, _Paradise_ (starring Lee Horsley).


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Sep 29, 2006)

There was also _Legend_ with Richard Dean Anderson and John de Lancie, which aired during UPN's first year (got canned shortly after too).


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 29, 2006)

For something a bit different, there was what was basically a female Zorro show called "Queen of Blades". It lasted only one season according to IMDB, but I seem to remember seeing reruns of it not too long ago.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0252781/

Not available on DVD though, but BitTorrent is usually good for tracking down stuff like that.


----------



## Richards (Sep 29, 2006)

_Kung Fu_ - the original, not the sequel series that's set in the present day - starring David Carradine as Kwai Chang Caine.  All three seasons are available on DVD.

Johnathan


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 30, 2006)

There was also _The Young Riders_, which ran on ABC for three full seasons (1989-1992).


-G


[EDIT] Oops, Cthulhudrew already mentioned that series.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 30, 2006)

_Peacemakers_ (2003) starring Tom Berenger and _The Lazarus Man_ (1996) starring Robert Ulrich are two great short-lived western series that quickly comes to my mind.


----------



## takyris (Sep 30, 2006)

For the record, if a Google search turns up any _Brisco County, Jr./Highlander_ crossover fanfic, I heartily apologize. I was young, and I was *really* into adverbs.

A lot.

Everything I'd suggest has been brought up. Lots of good stuff. There was a very brief _Magnificent Seven_ series, too, that I didn't see (apologies if somebody else posted it already), but it only lasted a few episodes, I think. It was a modern take -- had a former slave, an Indian, a gambler, etc.


----------

